# Customer ask me to buy a cigarette



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

Uber Customer requested my service in la jolla downtown in San Diego around 2:30 a.m. as I was driving towards his house, he called me and ask me to buy a cigarette for him and he said when I get to the store I should start the fare. I didn't know what to respond at the time but I suddenly agree to buy for him. Most of the stores were closed. I realized that I was wasting my time and money since he ask me to start the fare when I see open store. I was mad at my self agreeing in the first place. I went to a cvs store it was closed. After short drive I saw Von's, I thought all Von's close at 1:00 a.m I pulled in hoping to see if the were open. Gladly they were open. When I was buying the cigarette the guy ask me my birth day and I thought about what if the customer was under age. I become furious and went to his house. Thank God he wasn't under age. I don't think I will do this again. Did anyone in the forum ever experience this kind of situation?


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

anything outside of simple transportation is a negotiation, and you might want to cancel the trip before you negotiate anything. 

there's another thread where a driver was expected to go in a pax apt, pick up boxes, load them in his car and move the pax to a new apt. Another driver suggested he negotiate a cash fee outside of the trip for moving services. I think that's a great idea, and I would probably tell the pax I'm going to cancel the trip before any more discussion ensues.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> Uber Customer requested my service in la jolla downtown in San Diego around 2:30 a.m. as I was driving towards his house, he called me and ask me to buy a cigarette for him and he said when I get to the store I should start the fare. I didn't know what to respond at the time but I suddenly agree to buy for him. Most of the stores were closed. I realized that I was wasting my time and money since he ask me to start the fare when I see open store. I was mad at my self agreeing in the first place. I went to a cvs store it was closed. After short drive I saw Von's, I thought all Von's close at 1:00 a.m I pulled in hoping to see if the were open. Gladly they were open. When I was buying the cigarette the guy ask me my birth day and I thought about what if the customer was under age. I become furious and went to his house. Thank God he wasn't under age. I don't think I will do this again. Did anyone in the forum ever experience this kind of situation?


I had this too - the woman pax phoned me to get smokes for her on the way to the pickup in La Jolla. Didn't offer to start the trip at the store. I said no anyway.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

CVS doesn't sell cigarettes anymore anyway...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Just another idea - Go pick the customer up, get him in the car take him to get his smokes end the ride when you drop him off. If he does not agree make the decision if you are going to cancel the ride?


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Just another idea - Go pick the customer up, get him in the car take him to get his smokes end the ride when you drop him off. If he does not agree make the decision if you are going to cancel the ride?


I should have done that.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

I've had customers request me to stop someplace. One requested two stops. I picked her up, drove her to her house, ended the trip and waited while she ran inside and changed her clothes. Missed several trips doing that but had a guaranteed trip when she got done changing. She came back out, started a second trip and she asked me to make another stop. I kept the ride going and waited about five minutes for her to come back out. Finished the trip and ended the ride. She tipped me for waiting for her twice. Not a problem for me that day.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Hell no....I'll ask him to cancel the ride after 5mn on a phone conversation thake that .$5 and move one.... Next time they'll ask u to pick up the laundry and walk the dog .....


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

In my area, you can wait over an hour for a trip.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I see...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Customer: "Could you please pick me up a cigarette and a condom on the way over?"
Me: "Sure....no problem any particular brand or size?" 
Customer: "Just something cheap will do."
Me: "Great! Thanks for choosing Uber!"
hang-up
Cancel....Do Not Charge customer
Next passenger.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Customer: "Could you please pick me up a cigarette and a condom on the way over?"
> Me: "Sure....no problem any particular brand or size?"
> Customer: "Just something cheap will do."
> Me: "Great! Thanks for choosing Uber!"
> ...


Your story starts out with a customer requesting a condom and a smoke and ends with a cancel?
I am so disappoint.
...just kidding. I thought you were going someplace with that.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> I should have done that.


man what were u thinking


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Customer: "Could you please pick me up a cigarette and a condom on the way over?"
> Me: "Sure....no problem any particular brand or size?"
> Customer: "Just something cheap will do."
> Me: "Great! Thanks for choosing Uber!"
> ...


should wait five mins to charge the butt hole get his 5 bucks


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> I thought you were going someplace with that.


Sorry.....my story didn't have a happy ending. My point was simply that any customer that is presumptuous enough to call you and have you shop for them is entirely too entitled for me to drive anywhere. They don't even deserve an explanation and they absolutely do NOT get an opportunity to rate my performance. Being the optimist that I am....I'll take my chances that the bird in the bush is better than the one in the hand. Plus I'll sleep better by leaving this low life on a corner someplace. Cancelling him might actually help adjust his attitude for the next driver that he gets.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sorry.....my story didn't have a happy ending. My point was simply that any customer that is presumptuous enough to call you and have you shop for them is entirely too entitled for me to drive anywhere. They don't even deserve an explanation and they absolutely do NOT get an opportunity to rate my performance. Being the optimist that I am....I'll take my chances that the bird in the bush is better than the one in the hand. Plus I'll sleep better by leaving this low life on a corner someplace. Cancelling him might actually help adjust his attitude for the next driver that he gets.


Life for you guys sure is different from where I live. I love Ft. Lauderdale. I think it's a super pretty city. My last job was in Broward county. I don't care too much for life in the fast lane though. I worked that job from home, about 1000 miles north of you. One time I went down there and was freaking out when traffic around Palm Beach was driving 80mph bumper to bumper. I was in a Honda Fit and it seemed I was nearly at full throttle, paranoid and feeling like I was going to get a speeding ticket. Low and behold, blue lights appear in my rear view mirror. Oh great. I start looking for a way to pull over somehow some way and the cop suddenly passes me on the left. Had to be going 100mph. I'm thinking OMG, what do you have to do to get a ticket around here? Come to find out that driving alone in the HOV lane will do that for you. I had to laugh. Then traffic suddenly went from 80mph to 8mph as we hit the wall of traffic that apparently builds up on 95 in that area that time of day. Being a bit of a hillbilly, it felt a bit like I was in the twilight zone and didn't have a clue what to expect next.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> Then traffic suddenly went from 80mph to 8mph as we hit the wall of traffic that apparently builds up on 95 in that area that time of day.


Yep....welcome to SE Florida ..two speeds down here....80mph and 2 mph. Six lanes of traffic moving in each direction with people changing lanes without looking. I think the term "defensive driving" may have originated down here.


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

The cigarette was Marlboro red and it costed $8.09 he gave me $20 and asked to for change. Luckily I had small change so I gave back $10 so I reached my pocket to get a dollar and .91 cents and he looked at me expecting I didn't any change. He was like keep the change. The fare was $9.68


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> The cigarette was Marlboro red and it costed $8.09 he gave me $20 and asked to for change. Luckily I had small change so I gave back $10 so I reached my pocket to get a dollar and .91 cents and he looked at me expecting I didn't any change. He was like keep the change. The fare was $9.68


That's a pizza delivery driver trick. You jingle the change around in your pocket for long enough for the customer to say, just keep the change.


----------



## Joe Adams (Oct 3, 2018)

Ubererx said:


> Hell no....I'll ask him to cancel the ride after 5mn on a phone conversation thake that .$5 and move one.... Next time they'll ask u to pick up the laundry and walk the dog .....


Haha you Uber drivers are so corny this isn't even a serious job you guys pick people up in your own car and drive them too where they have to go have some fun with this job da **** if I did Uber I would just start the app and buy the cigarettes I would stop where they needed me to stop along the way and rather than follow the map I would ask them for a quicker way to get too where they have to go and play my music the only courtesy I would do is smoke cigarettes and ask them


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Customer: "Could you please pick me up a cigarette and a condom on the way over?"
> Me: "Sure....no problem any particular brand or size?"
> Customer: "Just something cheap will do."
> Me: "Great! Thanks for choosing Uber!"
> ...


Nice. I get a few requests for cigs, condoms, coffee, etc. Love them.

GREAT TIPS!!

It all about fun and money!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Joe Adams said:


> Haha you Uber drivers are so corny this isn't even a serious job you guys pick people up in your own car and drive them too where they have to go have some fun with this job da @@@@ if I did Uber I would just start the app and buy the cigarettes I would stop where they needed me to stop along the way and rather than follow the map I would ask them for a quicker way to get too where they have to go and play my music the only courtesy I would do is smoke cigarettes and ask them


4 year thread necromancing, thats gotta be a record.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

josolo said:


> Your story starts out with a customer requesting a condom and a smoke and ends with a cancel?
> I am so disappoint.
> ...just kidding. I thought you were going someplace with that.


Me too


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Joe Adams said:


> Haha you Uber drivers are so corny this isn't even a serious job you guys pick people up in your own car and drive them too where they have to go have some fun with this job da @@@@ if I did Uber I would just start the app and buy the cigarettes I would stop where they needed me to stop along the way and rather than follow the map I would ask them for a quicker way to get too where they have to go and play my music the only courtesy I would do is smoke cigarettes and ask them


You have lots to learn aboute're in the business of makimg money. I am not going to buy my passenger anything. They had the money to request the ride; therefore they can buy what they need.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

josolo said:


> That's a pizza delivery driver trick. You jingle the change around in your pocket for long enough for the customer to say, just keep the change.


Another trick is to carry $5.00 in ones but the most gnarly cash you can find. Markered, defaced, torn in half and taped back together.

Then they hand it back and say "keep it".

If it's bad enough it won't go in a vending machine a lot of people won't bother keeping it.


----------

